# Hello from California! :)



## ViralKatze (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm extremely new to this whole scene. I've always wanted to own mice, but wasn't able to (until now) thanks to family!
I've been doing all my research, and I'm hoping to become a proud mouse owner soon 

Problem is, I live down in Southern California, and I haven't the faintest idea where I could find any mice breeders near me. Google shows inactive, retired breeder sites, and I'm a bit wary of purchasing from Petco/Petsmart... Anyone have any advice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.Not in the USA so unable to help with animals.I think a few USA members have gone down the petco route.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome! I would highly suggest looking up the American Fancy Rat & Mouse Association (AFRMA) which is based out of Southern California. There are a few people that breed mice down there.


----------

